# A little humor for you



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Center for Disease Control has issued a medical alert about a highly contagious, potentially dangerous virus that is transmitted orally, by hand, and even electronically. This virus is called Weekly Overload Recreational Killer (WORK). If you receive WORK from your boss, any of your colleagues or anyone else via any means whatsoever - DO NOT TOUCH IT!!! This virus will wipe out your private life entirely. If you should come into contact with WORK you should immediately leave the premises.

Take two good friends to the nearest liquor store and purchase one or both of the antidotes - Work Isolating Neutralizer Extract (WINE) and Bothersome Employer Elimination Rebooter (BEER). Take the antidote repeatedly until WORK has been completely eliminated from your system.

You should immediately forward this medical alert to five friends. If you do not have five friends, you have already been infected and WORK is controlling your life.
_________________________


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife accuses me of using the New Assignment Preventer(NAP) at times.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So true, now I know how this virus got here, through that darn electric fence, hoping the cold will get rid of it by Dec. or Jan., have tried the antidotes at times but the virus is pretty persistent and am relying on the cold weather to help me out on this dreadful disease, the NAP therapy doesn't work around here so it's in the archives.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warning Don. But alas, I am afflicted with the perpetual and incurable strain of the disease known as Fundamental Anti Recreation Malady (FARM). There is apparently no way to defeat this strain of the disease. The only temporary relief from the scourge is known as Social Cooperation/Reactive Anger Management (SCRAM). I am due for an extended treatment session in the near future. Wish me luck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Thanks for the warning Don. But alas, I am afflicted with the perpetual and incurable strain of the disease known as Fundamental Anti Recreation Malady (FARM). There is apparently no way to defeat this strain of the disease. The only temporary relief from the scourge is known as Social Cooperation/Reactive Anger Management (SCRAM). I am due for an extended treatment session in the near future. Wish me luck.


Forgot about that ( FARM ) disease, have had it for so long that I don't even notice anymore, am interested in the ( SCRAM ) treatment though, will check to see if its covered under our Medical System?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope it is Rick. Down here the copay for a SCRAM treatment is 100%. Maybe if I wrote a sad letter to Uncle "O", he might give me a bailout check. Whoops, self moderation!


----------

